# Built new computer turns on but no beeps or video.



## First timer (Dec 31, 2012)

I just built my first computer. I turned it on the first time and the motherboard lit up, the fans turned on but I got no video, beeps, mouse, or keyboard activity.  My monitor is from my old computer it is hooked up with VGA, the same as the old computer.  I hooked speakers up just to make sure that wouldn't help, it didn't. I even pulled the video card and tried to use the built in video, non of it worked. I think it is a motherboard problem.  What do you think? 

SAPPHIRE 100352-2L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K 

ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS 

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M600 RS-600-AMBA-D3 600W ATX12V V2.3 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Western Digital WD Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - OEM 

Kingston HyperX 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure your processor is seated correctly and that the motherboard has all of its power sockets filled. Take out all but one stick of ram and clear your CMOS jumper. If that doesn't work then you might have a more serious problem.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

double check all cables and connections make sure the cpu/ram/gpu is seated correctly and the power connectors are ALL plugged in


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 31, 2012)

What is most odd is that there are no beeps. Do you notice any LED lights flashing on the case or motherboard?


----------



## First timer (Dec 31, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> What is most odd is that there are no beeps. Do you notice any LED lights flashing on the case or motherboard?



This motherboard has a power button on it, it is lit up and a light that says Mem OK.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

remove the gpu from the system and try with the monitor plugged into the onboard
you may need to go into the bios and change the video boot priority to PEG/pciE and then reinstall the gpu


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> remove the gpu from the system and try with the monitor plugged into the onboard
> you may need to go into the bios and change the video boot priority to PEG/pciE and then reinstall the gpu



make sure the gpu is plugged into the WHITE OR BLUE SLOT


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> What is most odd is that there are no beeps. Do you notice any LED lights flashing on the case or motherboard?



Thats not wierd lol. Some motherboards don't have the CMOS speaker. Mine doesn't and it boots perfectly fine, and i don't get a beep. The last motherboard I had that did beap was a Evga Classified.



First timer said:


> This motherboard has a power button on it, it is lit up and a light that says Mem OK.



So its getting power. How do you have your memory Orientated?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2012)

Most likely a short. Bench test it out of the case

fi it still wont fire then next check the CPU support list as well as the memory suport list


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Most likely a short. Bench test it out of the case
> 
> fi it still wont fire then next check the CPU support list as well as the memory suport list



There should be ZERO compadibility issues with this system.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There should be ZERO compadibility issues with this system.



Your probably right but it's a bad assumption when troubleshooting


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 31, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Most likely a short. Bench test it out of the case
> 
> fi it still wont fire then next check the CPU support list as well as the memory suport list



It is not a short. The board lights up


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a feeling its an incorrect memory install, or the CPU needs to be reseated.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 31, 2012)

Ram or vga is my bet. I have this problem with all my systems at times. No idea why. Clearing the cmos and reseating the video card work in one system. In the other system i have to unplug all the ram and put it back in 1 stick at a time.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 31, 2012)

Same opinion here. Try with one stick of RAM.


----------



## First timer (Dec 31, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Same opinion here. Try with one stick of RAM.



I tried using one stick of ram still nothing.  I also reset the CMOS.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 31, 2012)

You have lots of LEDs on the board that can show you if something is wrong. CPU, DRAM, VGA and BOOT DEVICE. Please see if one of those is blinking.  
Disable EPU and TPU if they are enabled.

Have you inserted one stick of  memory in A2?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 31, 2012)

The video card has been connected to power right? 2x 6-pin from the PSU.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you tried removing everything from the motherboard besides CPU and starting it up?

I would suspect it is a RAM issue and there would be beeps if there is no RAM in the slots.
If it does not, and nothing else is attached e.g. HDDs, DVD drives I would believe it is the motherboard.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Most likely a short. Bench test it out of the case
> 
> fi it still wont fire then next check the CPU support list as well as the memory suport list



I'm with Jetster on this . those trying to say its not aren't sure of themselves- so why remove the biggest cause of bootfails on first run before trying his suggestion?  btw it don't matter if leds on a mobo light up ( other posters) its a matter if that video card is making contact with mobo edge and bridging a gap between mobo and case meaning improper card insertion or case/pcb aren't made to exact specs/case/ bracket warping. heck a improper standoff insertion can cause this too.  bench running does allow for easier troubleshooting. for any LGA setup. if cpu isn't in properly or if the cpu cooler isn't seated right it causes boot fails too.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I'm with Jetster on this . those trying to say its not aren't sure of themselves- so why remove the biggest cause of bootfails on first run before trying his suggestion?  btw it don't matter if leds on a mobo light up ( other posters) its a matter if that video card is making contact with mobo edge and bridging a gap between mobo and case. meaning improper card insertion or case/pcb aren't made to exact specs/case/ bracket warping.  bench running does allow for easier troubleshooting. for any LGA setup. if cpu isn't in properly or if the cpu cooler isn't seated right it causes boot fails too.



if he pulls the card out and tries with the onboard this would also confirm it ;p;


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Same opinion here. Try with one stick of RAM.



not really relavent his board has MeMok which defaults to 1333 @ 9 9 9 24 @ 1.55v I can't think of a stick that would refuse to post on that unless it was completely defective


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> if he pulls the card out and tries with the onboard this would also confirm it ;p;



I've noticed a trend here with Asus -V series boards whether being p67/z68/z77 being problematic


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I've noticed a trend here with Asus -V series boards whether being p67/z68/z77 being problematic



same sometimes those PCEi3 boards can be screwy a lot of it is do to people not knowing that if you have a Z75 or Z77 chipset that you need to have a ivybridge chip for the PCIE3 slot to work AT ALL not relevant to the OP tho


----------



## silkstone (Dec 31, 2012)

ah, i didn't notice that your board had VGA.

Unplug everything apart from 1 stick of ram. plug the video card in your mobo and try that.
If it doesn't work, ensure the mobo has all the power connectors plugged in correctly. If it does Pull it out of the case and try to boot up with the mobo + 1 ram + cpu. you can short the poweron jumper manually with a screwdriver if the leads from the case don;t reach.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> same sometimes those PCEi3 boards can be screwy a lot of it is do to people not knowing that if you have a Z75 or Z77 chipset that you need to have a ivybridge chip for the PCIE3 slot to work AT ALL not relevant to the OP tho



Not really, if your running an Z77 board, and you have a sandy bridge chip the slots will just default to PCIE2.0


----------

